# Walkies and beauteous scenery🌳🍃🌸🐶



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

We had the best time this evening at Patriot Park today. I'd not yet gone to this park, and really wanted to check it out before summer ends. This park is award winning for its beautiful scenery, and I can see why. The dogs had a great time too. 











Hmmm not to sure bout this guys!


Kendall and Ava showing Bailey how to conquer his fears 😊


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Very nice park pics ! that one pic was funny with Bailey not wanting to jump on that walkway . hehe. And, Ava looks so pretty in the pink striped top !!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Looks like you had a lovely walk. The park is beautiful, I love the stepping stones. 
I think my millie would be like Bailey refusing to go across haha! Ava is always fabulously dressed she's a little model loves posing for the camera doesn't she, 
Great photos


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> Very nice park pics ! that one pic was funny with Bailey not wanting to jump on that walkway . hehe. And, Ava looks so pretty in the pink striped top !!



Thanks Elaina! What a gorgeous park. I'll try and go again before summer ends. The dogs really seemed to enjoy it. The people were very friendly. 
That Bailey! lol the girls sure showed him how it's done😍. Kendall is my fearless one. Do you have any fave parks? 

Thanks, I love the stripe top too, it's a really nice fit and so lightweight. Thank goodness I got it. I'll be looking forward to seeing Ellie Mae model hers.
I see they added 3 new items on Pariero Japan. I wish they'd added these when they add the other ones recently. I think I'll leave my order as is for now.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> Looks like you had a lovely walk. The park is beautiful, I love the stepping stones.
> I think my millie would be like Bailey refusing to go across haha! Ava is always fabulously dressed she's a little model loves posing for the camera doesn't she,
> Great photos



Awe Millie lol, you have to be a brave girl cause soon you will have sisters to teach🐶. Do you have any favorite parks to visit? 
The dogs seemed to really enjoy themselves. Ava despite the fashionista she is, is still a little uneasy on walks. I'm trying to work with her on building confidence.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chiluv04 said:


> Thanks Elaina! What a gorgeous park. I'll try and go again before summer ends. The dogs really seemed to enjoy it. The people were very friendly.
> That Bailey! lol the girls sure showed him how it's done&#55357;&#56845;. Kendall is my fearless one. Do you have any fave parks?
> 
> Thanks, I love the stripe top too, it's a really nice fit and so lightweight. Thank goodness I got it. I'll be looking forward to seeing Ellie Mae model hers.
> I see they added 3 new items on Pariero Japan. I wish they'd added these when they add the other ones recently. I think I'll leave my order as is for now.


yes, Peter and I often take the dogs to Elm Park. its a historic park and dates back to 1854 and is on the National registry of historic places. its a very pretty park too. I should take some pics sometime when we're walking the dogs. its just, I don't take pics with my cellphone and my camera is a bit bulky, but I think i'll try to take it along next time  ( maybe even on this coming Saturday ) . 

yes, I did see that Pariero added 3 more items. I wish one of the items was the Bunny NY top. I don't think i'll add any of these 3 items either although I do really love the PE monogram frilled tank with the red trim.


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

What wonderful photos! It looks like you all had a great time.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Huly said:


> Beautiful!



Thanks Christie!😊


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Awe Millie lol, you have to be a brave girl cause soon you will have sisters to teach&#55357;&#56374;. Do you have any favorite parks to visit?
> The dogs seemed to really enjoy themselves. Ava despite the fashionista she is, is still a little uneasy on walks. I'm trying to work with her on building confidence.


she certainly does  there is a lovely park quite near my house although me and millie usually stick to walking along the country tracks beside the fields. I enjoy it because theres lush scenery and millie loves it because theres horses in the fields. I suppose having the gang around on walks will help with avas confidence. how old is she now?X


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Great pictures! Your chis are so cute! It looks like a beautiful park and like you all had a lot of fun. It's always nice to explore new places like that. Poor little Bailey, did he jump over the water in the end?


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

What a beautiful park. Great pictures...Ava looks beautiful as always. Love the Pariero striped tank on her. Leave it to the girls to show Bailey how it's done, haha.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

BasketMichele said:


> What a beautiful park. Great pictures...Ava looks beautiful as always. Love the Pariero striped tank on her. Leave it to the girls to show Bailey how it's done, haha.



Hi Michele! Thanks so much. The dogs had a blast and so did we. 
I like the striped top much better in person. I'm glad I bought it. I really like this shade of pink on Ava.

Here's the other top 


Looking forward to Carolina pics soon ❤


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

coco_little_bear said:


> Great pictures! Your chis are so cute! It looks like a beautiful park and like you all had a lot of fun. It's always nice to explore new places like that. Poor little Bailey, did he jump over the water in the end?



Thanks Camille! Kendall lives outdoors more than any of the dogs. She lights up when she knows she going out. It melts my heart.❤

That Bailey! Lol he is not adventurous. He did jump with the help of bf and I. 

Do your chi's like to explore? Is one more adventurous than the other?


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

LittleBeverly2015 said:


> What wonderful photos! It looks like you all had a great time.



Thanks Katie! We had a blast. Soaking up as much fun before dreadful winters comes lol


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> she certainly does  there is a lovely park quite near my house although me and millie usually stick to walking along the country tracks beside the fields. I enjoy it because theres lush scenery and millie loves it because theres horses in the fields. I suppose having the gang around on walks will help with avas confidence. how old is she now?X



Sounds gorgeous. I'd love for you to capture some nice photos on your next walk. Millie will enjoy soon having buddies to walk with. I haven't mastered walking more than 2 dogs at a time yet lol

Ava is very confident at home. In fact bossy is more like it! It's strangers and the outside world that she seems to have trouble with. 😳 she will be 2 years old in October.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Chiluv04 said:


> Thanks Camille! Kendall lives outdoors more than any of the dogs. She lights up when she knows she going out. It melts my heart.❤
> 
> That Bailey! Lol he is not adventurous. He did jump with the help of bf and I.
> 
> Do your chi's like to explore? Is one more adventurous than the other?


Awww! Mine both love exploring. Rocky's a lot more confident in general, but for some reason when we go to big parks and the country side, a new happier and more confident version of Lilo comes out.


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

Oh Meoshia, more beautiful walking pics to make me jealous! That park looks gorgeous and you all look like you had a great time. I really like the striped top too! You have very lucky dogs.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Kismet said:


> Oh Meoshia, more beautiful walking pics to make me jealous! That park looks gorgeous and you all look like you had a great time. I really like the striped top too! You have very lucky dogs.


Thanks so much. It really was such a lovely place. It was nice to see all of the families out enjoying the day as well. How's summer in Australia so far? I'm long overdue from some pics of your babies. 
And thanks, I almost passed I that little striped tank. So glad I didn't :heart_eyes:it's a great summer piece. Talk soon!


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Theres my princess Ava, she's so beautiful!!!!

Pablo's sending her loads of kisses he says she's looking damn fine 
Looks like you guys had a gorgeous day!
Great photos as per Meoshia!  I love your gang their all little beauties. I love Kendall's colouring she looks like a little fox, Love it!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Cait93x said:


> Theres my princess Ava, she's so beautiful!!!!
> 
> Pablo's sending her loads of kisses he says she's looking damn fine
> 
> ...


Awe lol tell Pablo Ava says he's so romantic :heart::heart::heart:Her little heart is just pounding away from the nice compliment!
Thanks so much. Kendall is my little foxy momma lol she really is so pretty. I call her my little red head girl. She loves loves loves the outdoors. She's stay out all day long if momma let her. She's so adventurous and totally fearless. 
I hope you and John find a nice park to take the doggies.
Ava sends you kisses and to tell that little Neeva she's a little heartbreaker too!:broken_heart:


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

Chiluv04 said:


> Thanks so much. It really was such a lovely place. It was nice to see all of the families out enjoying the day as well. How's summer in Australia so far? I'm long overdue from some pics of your babies.
> And thanks, I almost passed I that little striped tank. So glad I didn't :heart_eyes:it's a great summer piece. Talk soon!


Haha. It's still Winter here right now. The nights are still very cold but the days are lovely. You'll start to see more photos of my guys as it heads into Spring (I can't wait!). This has been one of our coldest Winters in years, we even had snow in the Blue Mountains!! 

The striped tank is a great Summer piece. It's funny how some things look so different than their photos. It's great when they look better than you expected. 

This is a photo of me from last week, all rugged up to go out and teach Puppy Class and below is what Chad was doing while I was out earning money for his food. ;p


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Kismet said:


> Chiluv04 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks so much. It really was such a lovely place. It was nice to see all of the families out enjoying the day as well. How's summer in Australia so far? I'm long overdue from some pics of your babies.
> ...


Winter?! I can't believe it's winter in Australia. We are not too far from winter :-(. I'm not looking forward to it at all. 
You two looks so adorable all bundled in your cozy gear. You teach puppy class? How cool. 
I will be looking to your spring photos. We should be in Fall by then, and live vicariously through you and your warm weather.
Chad is so adorable in that sleeping photo


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Chiluv04 said:


> Hi Michele! Thanks so much. The dogs had a blast and so did we.
> I like the striped top much better in person. I'm glad I bought it. I really like this shade of pink on Ava.
> 
> Here's the other top
> ...


Really like the white with red trim on Ava. It looks so nice with her coloring. 

Did you see some of the new LD items posted on facebook yet? So far there was nothing I needed to have, so maybe I will actually take a break on clothes and just get some more SL collars. Still waiting for the bunny tee to be available on Pariero, wonder what that hold up is?


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

BasketMichele said:


> Really like the white with red trim on Ava. It looks so nice with her coloring.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see some of the new LD items posted on facebook yet? So far there was nothing I needed to have, so maybe I will actually take a break on clothes and just get some more SL collars. Still waiting for the bunny tee to be available on Pariero, wonder what that hold up is?



Thanks so much my dear! Ava can pull off this much white, when it has trim of another color. I saw the new LD and wasn't impressed. I'm sure they will have some beautiful things for fall. I'm hoping my DC order will ship next week. I ordered that tutu dress with red trim ( does Carolina have that one?) the lofty collar, the ribbon dress in pink size xs. We have a mint ribbon dress in small, but it is too big on Ava. We also ordered the xs eye on tee.

Yes I'm waiting for the Bunny's New York tee as well. It's like I was saying to Elaina... I think the things we find on YouTube is already in the store at Japan. Then they add them later after they do a sale. And that's why the sizing is so minimal. There used to be a physical store in LA, but it closed not long ago. So now, there's only the online. And Toshiki doesn't keep stock, he orders directly from Japan, always. Back in the day when I used to order Pariero, it shipped from the LA store in a matter of days.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Chiluv04 said:


> Thanks so much my dear! Ava can pull off this much white, when it has trim of another color. I saw the new LD and wasn't impressed. I'm sure they will have some beautiful things for fall. I'm hoping my DC order will ship next week. I ordered that tutu dress with red trim ( does Carolina have that one?) the lofty collar, the ribbon dress in pink size xs. We have a mint ribbon dress in small, but it is too big on Ava. We also ordered the xs eye on tee.
> 
> Yes I'm waiting for the Bunny's New York tee as well. It's like I was saying to Elaina... I think the things we find on YouTube is already in the store at Japan. Then they add them later after they do a sale. And that's why the sizing is so minimal. There used to be a physical store in LA, but it closed not long ago. So now, there's only the online. And Toshiki doesn't keep stock, he orders directly from Japan, always. Back in the day when I used to order Pariero, it shipped from the LA store in a matter of days.


That was a nice order. I didn't get that tutu dress. I really like it and I love red on Carolina, but I was just not happy with how short LD tutu's have been lately so I decided to skip it. Maybe, I'll change my mind after I see Ava model it.

I didn't realize they closed the LA store. I know they use to have a store in NY and that closed a couple years ago. Your theory makes sense.


----------



## babbooska (May 15, 2015)

Looks like they enjoyed it!


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

Chiluv04 said:


> Winter?! I can't believe it's winter in Australia. We are not too far from winter :-(. I'm not looking forward to it at all.
> You two looks so adorable all bundled in your cozy gear. You teach puppy class? How cool.
> I will be looking to your spring photos. We should be in Fall by then, and live vicariously through you and your warm weather.
> Chad is so adorable in that sleeping photo


Aww thanks. Yes, I have definitely been living vicariously through your warm weather walk photos so you are welcome to do the same.  Puppy Class is fun, especially when there are Chihuahuas in class! Enjoy the rest of your Summer and I'll soldier on through the rest of Winter. The days are much nicer now so it's not all bad.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Kismet said:


> Chiluv04 said:
> 
> 
> > Winter?! I can't believe it's winter in Australia. We are not too far from winter
> ...


Well I wish you were closer to help me with my little devil dog Ava! She needs some training and I suck lol


----------

